
James Neill: An Introduction to Neural Networks with Kdb+ - StreamBright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqvactClDNQ
======
StreamBright
There is also the paper about the subject:

[http://www.firstderivatives.com/downloads/q_for_Gods_Edition...](http://www.firstderivatives.com/downloads/q_for_Gods_Edition_27.pdf)

